# My Son, Senior Airman



## Dialer (May 3, 2017)

Texas motor speedway,  X-finite series race. He's holding the Colorado state flag, 6th from the right.


----------



## model88_308 (May 3, 2017)

Good on BOTH you and him!! Thanks for sharing and please extend him my thanks for his dedicated service to our Nation!!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (May 3, 2017)

That's awesome!


----------

